# Chasing PRs



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Do any of you oldsters still go after PRs, or maybe even an occasional KOM? Anyone still motivated to challenge their younger self?


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Do PBR's count?


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

What about IPA's?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

PR first, then IPA, never KOM.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes. I mostly keep track to determine whether or not component upgrades and different tires/pressures and such result in improvements in performance. I have hit new PR's in the last 2 summers, but at almost 65, I'm sure it's the gear, at least to some degree.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I lost my double D's which I attribute to more riding, more running and more lifting. I am now leaner and meaner


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Odd, Double D is one of my favs.






Nowhere near the KOM, but I did get a max speed of 62 km/h. I may have soiled myself a little.


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

cyclelicious said:


> I lost my double D's which I attribute to more riding, more running and more lifting. I am now leaner and meaner


We know the truth Canada...
You grew the privacy hedge and now you are preparing to go to war behind it...


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

J.B. Weld said:


> ...Anyone still motivated to challenge their younger self?


That idiot? No way!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Crankout said:


> Do PBR's count?


No.



DIRTJUNKIE said:


> What about IPA's?


Sure but all you need is 10 bucks, where's the challenge?

I guess I was just wondering if there were any other idiots delusional enough to believe they can still improve physically after 50. MSU alum has given me some hope.

Every time I get one now (pr) I wonder if it might be my last.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

I don't obsess over them, but, am thrilled when I get one. Even at 68. I'm not faster, but there is that occasional day that I feel like I can pedal all day. Other days, my legs are mush and I just take it easy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm 58 and this is my 3rd year on STRAVA (also 3rd year with a mobile phone), and just recently crushed a bunch of PR's. Sometimes you just have a very good ride. No PR today, too busy pulling myself out of a mud puddle, so I may have to go for an IPA in lieu.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

At my age, every morning I wake up is a new PR.


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, I don't chase PRs, but I try and push myself to keep a strong pace throughout the ride. 

I don't watch the clock as I prefer a stress free ride, the PRs come as the trails dry out and I just keep pounding the pedals. 

From time to time, I'll ride with less experienced speedsters just to ease up the pace and delay the prospect of a high speed crash. I'll be 55 this season and I'd like to make it injury free. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

J.B. Weld said:


> No.
> 
> Sure but all you need is 10 bucks, where's the challenge?
> 
> ...


You can certainly improve at our age. There are a few limiters but they can be trained.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Crankout said:


> You can certainly improve at our age. There are a few limiters but they can be trained.


I think that depends on how hard you went at it when you were younger, for instance I highly doubt it's physically possible for Greg Lemond to challenge any of his old pr's.

Luckily for me I never started keeping track until recently so I can use my addled memory to my advantage and pretend that I'm better than I ever was.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a certain ride I do that is pretty strenuous. I use that ride as a gauge of my fitness, so every once in a while, I ride that ride with a purpose, and check my time. Happy to say last year late summer I lowered my best time by around 3 minutes to 1hr 40min and 12sec. Pisses me off that I didn't get under 1'40", so that's the goal for this year. 

Besides that, no, I never go for PR's.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Nope, I don't watch the clock at work or at play, haven't worn a watch in decades, I ride for fun and for fitness.

If I'm looking for a challenging ride, it'll be an epic, all day or multi day ride to some remote spot.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Nurse Ben said:


> I ride for fun and for fitness.


Same here, mostly for fun though. For me fitness is a nice side effect that makes riding even more fun.


----------

